# ISO more uses for tilapia



## WildOrchid310 (Sep 15, 2012)

I've been eating a lot of tilapia lately. I put it in a foil "packet" with lemon juice, olive oil, garlic salt, and some spicy seasoning. I really love it this way, but I know I'll get sick of it soon if this is the only thing I ever do with it! What are some of your favorite ways to use tilapia?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 15, 2012)

I've done mine in the microwave with just butter and S&P.  Maybe some teryaki and a dash of rice vinegar would be good.


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 15, 2012)

I am not a big fan of Tilapia but a few of the ways I have njoyed are:
Sweet and sour Tilapia with thin breading and tangy S&S sauce with onions and green peppers. (no pineapple)

The other way was salt and pepper tilapia with thin breading and fried jalapeno slices.

I normally don't prefer my fish breaded/battered and fried, but it seems to work well with me and Tilapia.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 15, 2012)

WildOrchid310 said:


> What are some of your favorite ways to use tilapia?



There aren't.
Especially after reading about the history of the fish and how it came to be in America.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

You might try this sauce over some broiled talapia. I put it over sole and halibut .1-1/2 Tab. butter melt in skillet. Stir in 2 Tab. of flour blending well. Add boiling 2-/14 cups of salted water and whisk til thickened. Beat an egg yolk with 1 Tab of cold water.Remove the skillet from the heat and and stir in the egg. Add 6 Tab of butter and stir until melted Strain the sauce and add the juice of 2 fresh squeezed lemons or more if you want. Add salt and pepper Serve over your fish.  or you might like a dill sauce
 Mix 1 pint of sour cream, 1 tea. of a good Dijon mustard,salt and pepper 1/2 tea. or more of dill weed to taste 1 Tab. lemon juice, 2 tab. capers Serve with broiled fish. Hope this helps a little
kadesma


----------



## Rocklobster (Sep 16, 2012)

Marinate it in Thai sweet chili sauce, then broil.

I also cover it in a bruschetta mix with olive  oil and cook it in foil.


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 16, 2012)

Good ideas! I was thinking fish taco but I think you might need a firmer fish than Tilapia for that...maybe broil the tilapia first...then top it with a white sauce, lime juice, guacamole, and a fine cabbage.  

A Tilapia Corn Chowder would be good with bacon(optional), celery, onion, chicken broth, coconut milk, potatoes, corn, lemon juice, chives, and thyme. I love soups...comfort food.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> There aren't.
> Especially after reading about the history of the fish and how it came to be in America.


+1


----------



## taxlady (Sep 16, 2012)

kadesma said:


> You might try this sauce over some broiled talapia. I put it over sole and halibut .1-1/2 Tab. butter melt in skillet. Stir in 2 Tab. of flour blending well. Add boiling 2-/14 cups of salted water and whisk til thickened. Beat an egg yolk with 1 Tab of cold water.Remove the skillet from the heat and and stir in the egg. Add 6 Tab of butter and stir until melted Strain the sauce and add the juice of 2 fresh squeezed lemons or more if you want. Add salt and pepper Serve over your fish.  or you might like a dill sauce
> Mix 1 pint of sour cream, 1 tea. of a good Dijon mustard,salt and pepper 1/2 tea. or more of dill weed to taste 1 Tab. lemon juice, 2 tab. capers Serve with broiled fish. Hope this helps a little
> kadesma


Those sauces sound fabulous. Gonna copy and paste them.

Is that first one a simplified Hollandaise?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2012)

Put fish fillets in a baking dish, salt and pepper it.

Drizzle with a generous amount of melted butter.  

Top with coarsely crushed saltine crackers.

Bake it 15 to 20 minutes at 425 degrees.

Serve with lemon wedges and tartar sauce. 

Don't tell anyone it is Tilapia, tell them it is scrod or the catch of the day!


----------



## Hoot (Sep 16, 2012)

I haven't tried it with tilapia but I 'spect it would be good. Fire up your grill. You will likely need a grill basket, (I do). Grilled fish is an excellent way to bring a new flavor to the table.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 16, 2012)

Almost all Tilapia sold in the US is farmed under questionable conditions in Asian countries.

Many consider it a less than healthful fish.


----------



## Cerise (Sep 16, 2012)

WildOrchid310 said:


> I've been eating a lot of tilapia lately. I put it in a foil "packet" with lemon juice, olive oil, garlic salt, and some spicy seasoning. I really love it this way, but I know I'll get sick of it soon if this is the only thing I ever do with it! What are some of your favorite ways to use tilapia?


 
Not one of my faves, but you could:

Bread it, fry it, & put it in a taco.

Add it to paella.

Add it to Cioppino.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Those sauces sound fabulous. Gonna copy and paste them.
> 
> Is that first one a simplified Hollandaise?


I have no Idea. I just played around with it til I got something I liked I guess you could call it that though.
kades


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 16, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]*Kung Pao Tilapia*[/FONT]​

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]_Marinade:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 1/2 pounds tilapia[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 tablespoon soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]2 tablespoons sesame oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 tablespoon rice wine or sherry[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 egg, beaten[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1/2 teaspoon salt
[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]_Sauce:_[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]2 Tbs peanut oil[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]4 dried red chiles, cracked[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 Tbs garlic, minced[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1/2 Tbs grated ginger[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 tsp pepper[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]2 scallions, chopped, white and green parts separated[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 red bell pepper, cut in strips[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]2 Tbs soy sauce[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]3 Tbs rice wine or sherry[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]2 Tbs Chinese black (or balsamic) vinegar[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 tsp sugar[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 cup chicken broth[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1 Tbs cornstarch, dissolved in 4 Tbs water[/FONT]
[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]1/3 cup unsalted, dry roasted peanuts[/FONT]

[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Combine the soy sauce, sesame oil, rice wine/sherry, egg and salt in a glass bowl. Add the fish and turn to coat. Marinate for 30 to 60 minutes, covered, in the refrigerator. [/FONT]


[FONT=Tahoma, sans-serif]Place peanut oil in a wok, swirl to coat, then place over high heat. Add the chilies and cook until they begin to darken. Add the garlic, ginger and pepper and continue to cook to infuse the oil. Add the white part of the scallions and the bell pepper. Remove the fish from the marinade, pat dry with paper towel, then add it to the wok. sauté until cooked through, gently turning once. Remove the fish from the pan. Add the soy sauce, rice wine, black vinegar, sugar and chicken broth. Add the cornstarch slurry to the sauce and stir to thicken. Return the fish to the wok and heat through. Plate tilapia filets, spoon sauce over each fillet, then garnish with peanuts and green part of scallion. [/FONT]


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 16, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Almost all Tilapia sold in the US is farmed under questionable conditions in Asian countries.
> 
> Many consider it a less than healthful fish.


 
I buy my tilapia at Fisherman's Catch and it is farmed in the US of A


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 16, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> I buy my tilapia at Fisherman's Catch and it is farmed in the US of A



Wish we had a seafood market like that!

Our local high school FFA also farms tilapia, never to be introduced to the river we hope!  There are very strict requirements.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 16, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I buy my tilapia at Fisherman's Catch and it is farmed in the US of A



You're lucky!!  It's very hard to find safe Tilapia in the US.

I'm lucky to have loads of fresh fish here.  And lobster which is cheaper than baloney!!!


----------



## no mayonnaise (Sep 17, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I buy my tilapia at Fisherman's Catch and it is farmed in the US of A



Does that make a difference? I don't think the negative attributes of fish farming don't disappear depending on which continent they're raised.  They'll still be overcrowded and still be breathing in their own feces, which in turn goes into their muscle tissue.  I mean, unless this particular fish farm does things differently than others.  Who's to say?
I just generally avoid farmed fish as a healthy option.  There's no telling what goes on at those farms.  Farmed mussels on the other hand... nom nom nom the only way to go.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 17, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> Does that make a difference?


 
Yes, it does. Aquaculture in the United States is regulated and inspected and must meet specific standards. Foreign countries, especially in Southeast Asia, not so much.


----------



## Claire (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't imagine tilapia being that good on the grill -- not flavor-wise (isn't everything cooked over coals better?) but the filets I get are quite thin and delicate, I can't imagine them not falling apart unless you had a special basket or put them in foil first.

On the other hand, I _have_ made fish tacos with them and they did quite well.  yes, they do fall apart, but who cares?  I usually saute a thin sliced onion, garlic clove in olive oil.  Meanwhile slice the tilapia filets.  Toss them in and saute quickly (stir-fry sort of method) with cumin and pepper of your choice.  Watch it, they cook quickly.  Finely shredded cabbage, and in addition to your favorite salsa a sour-cream type sauce (ranch works).  Yumm.  

My favorite is to bread them, then quickly saute in olive oill.  Deglaze the pan with dry vermouth, a squeeze of lemon, and some capers.


----------



## Siegal (Sep 17, 2012)

How much do you like spicy fish? I have a good Sephardi fish recipe I can dig out for you later if you like it hot


----------



## CraigC (Sep 18, 2012)

Fertilizer is the best use for this invasive trash fish!


----------



## ThePunkHippie (Sep 18, 2012)

I love this recipe.  It's high in fat, but (IMO) worth it!
Tilapia In Foil 
4    tilapia fillets   
1/4 cup    mayonnaise   
1/2 cup    parmesan cheese   
2    lemons, juice only   
4 cloves    garlic, minced   
1 pinch    pepper   

1 Combine all ingredients except fish in a bowl. 
2 Lay out a piece of foil for each fillet. Coat both sides of fish with sauce. Fold up foil to make a leakproof packet 
3 Cook at 450° for 15 - 20 minutes, until fish flakes apart


----------

